# Factory alarm randomly goes off



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

86 n/a

my factory alarm just seems to randomly set itself off...sometimes it will go until i go out there and shut it off myself, sometimes it will turn itself off...it doesn't always seem to arm itself when i lock the doors either, but will just decide to arm itself a couple minutes later

i don't want to just pull the fuse, i kinda like having it there for when i have my tops out

i'm thinking a loose wire or wonky switch on the drivers side door, since it doesn't always arm itself when i shut that door...any other ideas?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

quakefiend420 said:


> 86 n/a
> 
> my factory alarm just seems to randomly set itself off...sometimes it will go until i go out there and shut it off myself, sometimes it will turn itself off...it doesn't always seem to arm itself when i lock the doors either, but will just decide to arm itself a couple minutes later
> 
> ...


most likely, it's the hood switch not seating properly


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> most likely, it's the hood switch not seating properly


Second, check you hood, doors, & trunk switches.


----------

